# A question for the Lip Balm makers.



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Could I make a batch of "lip balm" that I could use to apply wax to plastic foundation?

I first thought of simply whipping some water into melted wax... but then I thought perhaps a little lemongrass oil could be included. Or even a little home brewed Honey-B-Healthy.

I picture having something like a giant crayon (using a paper towel tube) that I can peel back as I apply the "balm" to my plastic foundation.

Would this work?

Where do I find directions/recipes?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

that is a good idea. I would think that it might be somewhat hard to apply as in real lip balm, you have more oils to keep it soft.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

BeeCurious said:


> Could I make a batch of "lip balm" that I could use to apply wax to plastic foundation?
> 
> I first thought of simply whipping some water into melted wax... but then I thought perhaps a little lemongrass oil could be included. Or even a little home brewed Honey-B-Healthy.
> 
> ...


I think I would run a noticeable pattern across some foundation as an experiment and see if the bees draw it out. My guess is that they would have to remove the lip balm before adding wax which would be counter productive. How would the bees get wax to stick to oil?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

*Softened wax*

I wasn't looking to make an oily wax.

I'd like to make it "softer" and lighter.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

BeeCurious said:


> I wasn't looking to make an oily wax.
> 
> I'd like to make it "softer" and lighter.


I'm not an expert but I haven't seen a recipe for lip balm without oil. Wax and oil, melted together, make a firm emulsion (lip balm) that would be a difficult substrate for the bees to add wax. If I am wrong the little experiment where you add lip balm to a small area on one frame during a honey flow should give you the answer. If the bee add wax to the frame without lip balm first then lip balm might be a bad idea.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Bump

What would be the best oil to use for my giant frame waxing "lip balm" stick? 

I'm thinking that canola oil would be as good as any... 

I'd rather not get into spreading melted wax onto frames that might need to be made more appealing to the bees.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I made a " lip balm " stick with wax and lemongrass oil to rub on swarm traps to freshen them..... din't work for crap hard to get out of the tube. As others have said if you mix oil with it, I doubt the bees would want to draw it out. If you have to melt the wax to pour into a tube, what is so hard about just brushing it on with a brush and be done?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Harley Craig said:


> If you have to melt the wax to pour into a tube, what is so hard about just brushing it on with a brush and be done?


*IF*, a mixture is accepted by the bees, the easy thing will be grabbing a tube or jar of the mixture from the beemobile and swiping it across the frames when desired. No need to bring frames home from the beeyard.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

The problem would be the oil, it permanently makes the wax softer which would make a weaker bond. 
The bees would notice this and might not build on it until it was cleaned off.

Organic oils also go bad after some time, not sure if they also go bad when they are in a lip balm?

Wax that has been out in the rain seems softer, may be able to make small wax sticks and let them sit in water until you use them.

A hot spray bottle if you could keep it above melting point, you could spray a few frames with fresh wax.

Maybe a propolis tincture mixture misted on the frames. Let the alcohol evaporate off for a few minute before put back in the hive. You should have lots of propolis scraps to try.


----------

